# Total time involved for being inducted in the Reserves



## Veteran`s son (1 Mar 2003)

First of all, I want to again thank everyone for their replies to the questions I have had about joining the Reserves!

From the time someone goes to the Recruiting Office to apply to the Reserves, what is the total time it takes to be inducted?

I know that there is an application to be filled out and a fitness self-test, but can the application be filled out while in the Recruiting Office(this would quicken the application process, I think)?

How long is it between the time they receive the applcation and when you receive the fitness and medical testing?

Again, all replies would be appreciated as this would help me to be more informed when I do go to the Recruiting Office!


----------



## Marti (1 Mar 2003)

there‘s not a lot of waiting between handing in the application and the testing. it‘s after the testing is complete that there are longer delays. i think this is mostly because your medical exam is forwarded to Borden for approval.


----------



## PTE Gruending (1 Mar 2003)

This is a tricky subject;

Can you fill out the applications in the recruiting office to save time? I doubt it, there is a lot of information to process. You need drivers licenses, birth certificates, employment history, etc, etc. But the time it takes you to fill out the form is not the bottleneck.

In theory (I have heard); it could take one month from your first Recruiting Office visit to swearing in (post acceptence and tests).

But truth be told the process could takes months (even up to a year). If you mess up one little thing on your form (like 1 month of overlapping employment records six years ago, or a criminal background snag) it could take a LONG time...


----------



## DnA (1 Mar 2003)

the time it took my to get into the Reserve‘s was less then a year, - started Dec 2001
but my application was also stopped in April when I took my medical, an they found I was waiting for a small operation, so it didnt get restarted till sept 2002, an I had to redo my application, but the Apptitude an Medical test was carried over to this new application, to quickly end the story

 I was sworn in on the 5th of Febuary, 2003


it took a little longer too, because the CFRC i was going through moved locations 1 week after i restarted my application


from the time you put in your application to the time on your being sworn in, could take a few months to a year(max, thats if their‘s problems, like I had)


----------



## Korus (2 Mar 2003)

As stated above, it can take a long time. If you really want it, you‘ll survive the wait. If you don‘t, you‘ll have time to reconsider. But no matter what, it‘ll teach you patience..


----------



## PTE Gruending (2 Mar 2003)

Hurry up and wait - the Army moto ;-).


----------



## stivic923 (2 Mar 2003)

You "CAN" fill out the application at the Recruiting office....but there is gonna be some forms you will have to take home to get filled out..such as Reference sheets...the fitness self-test...u will need your highschool transcripts, etc etc.
I suggest getting the application, then rounding up all needed information, and then handing it into them all at once..cause if you have everything they will need, then there wont be any excuses for you application being put on hold while waiting for other information. 
If you give them everything they need, then expect a call within a couple days, and if you can work around "THEIR" schedule, then you can expect to do your testing and interview  quickly. Remember, the CF motto is "Hurry up and wait".
The CFRC even says it!!!!!


----------

